# Links > Tutorials >  Cracking the WEP in around 20 minutes

## badge

Φορτώθηκα μια εργασία για το Πανεπιστήμιο με θέμα "Ασφάλεια δικτύων 802.11". Γιούπι, τι πρωτότυπο. Αφού λοιπόν μελέτησα ενδελεχώς όλα τα ξενέρωτα (IVs, αλγόριθμο MIC, RC4, TKIPs, και όλο το κακό συναπάντημα) είπα να κάνω κάτι διαφορετικό από τα τετριμμένα. Αποφάσισα να συνοδεύσω την εργασία μου με ένα ενδιαφέρον video, το οποίο δείχνει το σπάσιμο του WEP στην πράξη.

Το video είναι σε DivX, το μέγεθος του είναι κάτω από 20MB και θα το βρείτε εδώ :

http://www.library.awmn/files/wepcrack.avi (AWMN)
http://badgeman.dyndns.org:9876/files/wepcrack.avi (Inet)

Θα ήθελα αν γίνεται να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας, αν χρειάζεται κάτι παραπάνω, να διορθώσω κάτι κλπ κλπ.

Ευχαριστώ. Καθίστε αναπαυτικά και απολαύστε  :: 

(Για την παραγωγή του video δεν έγιναν πειράματα πάνω σε ζώα. Επίσης, χρησιμοποιήθηκαν αυστηρά open source εργαλεία, με εξαίρεση τους αλγορίθμους συμπίεσης.)

----------


## spyros_28

Τι codec εχει γιατι δεν το εχω και δεν το βρισκει το windows media?

----------


## john70

> Φορτώθηκα μια εργασία για το Πανεπιστήμιο με θέμα "Ασφάλεια δικτύων 802.11". Γιούπι, τι πρωτότυπο. Αφού λοιπόν μελέτησα ενδελεχώς όλα τα ξενέρωτα (IVs, αλγόριθμο MIC, RC4, TKIPs, και όλο το κακό συναπάντημα) είπα να κάνω κάτι διαφορετικό από τα τετριμμένα. Αποφάσισα να συνοδεύσω την εργασία μου με ένα ενδιαφέρον video, το οποίο δείχνει το σπάσιμο του WEP στην πράξη.
> 
> Το video είναι σε DivX, το μέγεθος του είναι κάτω από 20MB και θα το βρείτε εδώ :
> 
> http://www.library.awmn/files/wepcrack.avi
> 
> Θα ήθελα αν γίνεται να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας, αν χρειάζεται κάτι παραπάνω, να διορθώσω κάτι κλπ κλπ.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ. Καθίστε αναπαυτικά και απολαύστε 
> ...


Super !!!!!!

Πολύ καλό ! αλλά θα πρέπει να το κρατήσεις "στεγανό" για να μήν πάει "νερά"


Μπράβο κύριε Βιβλιοθηκάριε  ::  

Copyright By IKEA 2007

----------


## koki

Πολύ Ωραίο! Αλλά το repeat στο τραγούδι δεν χρειαζόταν :> :> :> :> 

Επίσης δεν ξέρω εάν έκανα κάτι λάθος, αλλά εάν τελειώνει στο 4:24 ακριβώς μετά τον μεσιέ πάπιο, τελειώνει πολύ απότομα! :>

Κατά τα άλλα ωραίο + κατανοητό.

Τέλος, δεν ξέρω έαν το βρίσκεις χρήσιμο και το κάνεις επίτηδες για να το δείξεις, αλλά όλες τις παραμέτρους στο iwconfig μπορείς να τις δώσεις όλες μαζί (βλ. iwconfig ath0 essid hackthis channel 2 encryption DFADFLERIQWKEQKW)

----------


## NSilver

Εύγε Νίκο!!! Άντε την επόμενη φορά και πιο γρήγορα το σπάσιμο!!

----------


## spyros_28

Μπορει να μην καταλαβα γρι απο αυτα αλλα ουτε το wep ουτε τιποτα δεν μας σωζει δηλαδη απο wifi security?

----------


## badge

Μη χρησιμοποιείς το WEP ... και όταν χρησιμοποιείς WPA φρόντισε ώστε να μην βάζεις συνηθισμένες λέξεις, γιατί είναι ευάλωτο σε dictionary attacks.

Μπορείς να διαβάσεις περισσότερα http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=aircrack-ng

----------


## spyros_28

> Μη χρησιμοποιείς το WEP ... και όταν χρησιμοποιείς WPA φρόντισε ώστε να μην βάζεις συνηθισμένες λέξεις, γιατί είναι ευάλωτο σε *dictionary attacks*.


?????Πες οτι βαζω μια λεξη που εχει και συμβολα και νουμερα και γραμματα.Και παλι το προγραμμα εαν δουλευει συνεχεια δεν θα το βρει?

----------


## badge

Αυτό λέω ορε Σπύρο... να βάλεις μια λέξη που να έχει σύμβολα και νούμερα και γράμματα... ώστε να αναγκαστεί ο άλλος να περάσει σε brute force (αντί της dictionary) που θα του πάρει δυο ζωές για να την ολοκληρώσει.

----------


## Mick Flemm

unicode pass phrases  ::

----------


## mojiro

> unicode pass phrases


καλα ναι... γραφεις κατι στα ελληνικα και σιγα μη κανει εκει search  ::

----------


## mazout

Και για μας που δεν εχουμε προσβαση στο δικτυο σας πως μπορουμε να το δουμε???
Μπορεις να το ανεβασεις καπου public???

----------


## yang

> Επίσης, χρησιμοποιήθηκαν αυστηρά open source εργαλεία, με εξαίρεση τους αλγορίθμους συμπίεσης.)


Τώρα για τους αλγόριθμους δεν είμαι και σίγουρος αν είναι closed source.


```
[email protected]:~/DOWN$ file wepcrack.avi
wepcrack.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 1278 x 1022, video: FFMpeg MPEG-4, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 44100 Hz)
[email protected]:~/DOWN$
```

EDIT..για το video ...  :: 
....γιατι για τον ήχο δεν...

----------


## nmout

βαζει καποιος το βιντεακι και στο ιντερνετ?

----------


## ngia

http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tut ... pcrack.avi

----------


## badge

Ζητώ συγνώμη που δεν παρακολουθούσα...  ::  

Νικήτα ευχαριστώ που βόλεψες την κατάσταση  ::

----------


## Sunrisen

Tελικα ουτε και εμενα μου παίζει..δοκιμασα διάφορους codecs αλλα τιποτα..  ::

----------


## nmout

> Tελικα ουτε και εμενα μου παίζει..δοκιμασα διάφορους codecs αλλα τιποτα..


εγκατεστησε το k light εχει τα παντα απο encoders και ειναι και free
http://www.free-codecs.com/K_Lite_Mega_ ... wnload.htm
http://www.free-codecs.com/K_Lite_Codec ... wnload.htm

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tutorials/IEEE802.11/wepcrack.avi


Νικήτα είσαι αρχηγός  ::   ::

----------


## sigmacom

Σε εμένα έπαιξε με το VLC πάντως.

----------


## vinilios

Nice job,

πιστεύω θα ενδιέφερε πολλούς και το γραπτό κομμάτι, σε περίπτωση βέβαια που δεν έχεις πρόβλημα να το δημοσιεύσεις.

----------


## badge

Το γραπτό κομμάτι είναι περισσότερο το πως υλοποιείται το WEP, τι είναι Intermediate Vector (IV) και ποιες οι αδυναμίες του, τι έχει το WPA που το κάνει πιο δυνατό, κλπ κλπ.

Με το που θα την παραδώσω στον καθηγητή θα την ανεβάσω στο ίδιο σημείο και στο info (δεν την έχω έτοιμη ακόμα  ::  )

----------


## tsilochr

> Με το που θα την παραδώσω στον καθηγητή θα την ανεβάσω στο ίδιο σημείο και στο info (δεν την έχω έτοιμη ακόμα  )


Ετοιμάζει ένα report-λουκούμι ο badge για voip, και τελευταίες πληροφορίες λένε ότι ασχολείται με αλγόριθμους και πολυπλοκότητα!!!

----------


## badge

Πριν από λίγο η εργασία παραδόθηκε στον αρμόδιο καθηγητή.

Το αρχικό video διορθώθηκε ελαφρώς κατόπιν σχετικών παρατηρήσεων της koki (thanks Διαλεχτή), ενώ προστέθηκαν στα αντίστοιχα directory το κείμενο της περιγραφής της διαδικασίας. Φαντάστηκα ότι το θεωρητικό τμήμα δεν ενδιέφερε κανέναν, και έτσι για λόγους οικονομίας χώρου πήγε στον κουβά. Θα τα βρείτε :

http://www.library.awmn/files/ (wireless)
http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tut ... /Security/ (Internet)

Props to ngia για το Internet τμήμα.

Enjoy  ::

----------


## jimis

Ωραίο το video και η εργασία φαίνεται καλογραμμένη. Είναι ευχάριστο που δημοσίευσες κάτι τέτοιο καθώς υπάρχει έλλειψη στην ελληνική βιβλιογραφία. Προσωπικά ενδιαφέρομαι και για το θωρητικό κομμάτι, αν φυσικά θέλεις σηκώνεις την εργασία πλήρη. 


Δημήτρης

----------


## badge

Η πλήρης εργασία τοποθετήθηκε στο ασύρματο :

http://www.library.awmn/files/

Δυστυχώς στο Internet τμήμα έχει access μόνο ο ngia που λιάζεται σε κάποιο νησί του Αιγαίου. Οπότε τον περιμένουμε να γυρίσει και να πράξει τα δέοντα.

Θα παρακαλούσα σε όποιον κάνει χρήση της εργασίας, η πρώτη σελίδα να παραμείνει ως έχει, και ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

Very Nice!

----------


## gvaf

Ρε Νίκο για windows τι έχεις ?  ::

----------


## badge

Έχω μια έμφυτη απέχθεια  ::  

http://wirelessdefence.org/Contents/Air ... nstall.htm

Και για PocketPC τα Wififofum, mininetstumbler και Airscanner Mobile Sniffer 2.0

----------


## thesko

παιδια που μπορω να βρω το προγραμμα που σπαει το wep key??

----------


## john70

τι είπες τώρα ..... πρώτο σου πόστ στο φόρουμ ... και αυτό σε ένοιαξε ??? 

ΒΑΝ για 7 μέρες .... διάβασε τους όρους χρήσης και καλώς να ορίσεις στην παρέα μας εάν σε καλύπτει . Πάντως στο προφίλ σου άσχετα έχεις δηλώσει ...

----------


## herbalizer

Πριν καιρο είχα παίξει λιγο και είχα γράψει ένα οδηγό στο μπλόγκ μου....
http://xerbi.wordpress.com/2010/09/28/wep-cracking/

----------

